
Celery Distributed Task Queue Client/worker in Go - shickys
https://github.com/shicky/gocelery
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

